# Sportsman 850 XP axles breaking



## cwm9805

So my 2011 Sportsman XP 850 is having issues. It all started when I tore the CV Boot on the front left (if your sitting on it) and I had it taken to the shop for them to fix it because it only cost my the CV Boot kit and a 30 pack. After I got it back I put my 31 laws back on and went to the mud, well the axle that they had to take off for the boot broke, put my stock tires back on sent it to the shop and it was warrentied and I got it back last week and today put the laws back on and got stuck on a root in a mud hole and heard that pop... broken again.. Same axle breaking twice in 2 weeks, is it the tires? Should I go with some Gorilla Axles or keep getting new polaris axles because its under warrenty?


----------



## hp488

Popo's have a bad habit of breaking axels, a friend of mine broke 3 in one ride. Do you have a lift on it?


----------



## cwm9805

No lift. Just the 31 laws k n air filter and rest is stock


----------



## 2010Bruterider

If you can afford the axles, it couldn't hurt to upgrade. I'll get a better axle for my brute when i break a stock one. It makes sense to beef the axles up, to me. next, you'll break a hub or a diff. It's kind of a pick your poison deal


----------



## Polaris425

31's and a heavy thumb will make for broke axles all the time. Regardless of the brand! lol Even 31's and an easy thumb can snap them in the right condition.


----------



## grizz660muddin

the 2011 polaris models came with weaker axles then the 2009 and 2010 models i would look at the superatv axles to if u plan to upgrade


----------



## Polaris

your probably running thick fat tires the skinnies pull and fats push... id go with 29.5s and keep stock axles they are the best...


----------



## cwm9805

I'm actually running the skinnies all around. 31x9


----------



## cwm9805

I'm just gona go for the axle upgrade. I hve had it on my to do list anyways haha.


----------



## Polaris

alright hope it works for you!


----------



## poporunner50

ive broke my front right 5 times. skinny 29.5's and a 2in lift. ive had 4 stocks and 1 sti. they all broke in the same amount of time. i think its the way the polaris 4wd is on mine. my back tire can slip 2 lugs then the fronts lock and start pulling.


----------



## primetime1267

My buddy has snap a few fronts with his 29.5's. Then he slapped on some gorrilas, broke one of those and once it was replaced he has now caused some damage to his front diff. I dont, axles or diff issues, if there was a way to disable that awd function I think sportsman guys would be golden.


----------



## hp488

primetime1267 said:


> My buddy has snap a few fronts with his 29.5's. Then he slapped on some gorrilas, broke one of those and once it was replaced he has now caused some damage to his front diff. I dont, axles or diff issues, if there was a way to disable that awd function I think sportsman guys would be golden.


It needs to be on a switch all by it's self separated from any sensors that engage it. I might be doing one soon on a 700. The awd is good, but when you want to be in 2wd and spin the tires bam it is locked in. IMO that is why popo's break axels so much.


----------

